# General Topics > Introductions Area >  Is African dwarf frog easy to keep?

## Pekams

Besides that, I'd like to get some information about how to keep African dwarf frog too.
Thank you!

----------


## Terry

Hi and welcome to Frog Forum! check out this link for information on African dwarf frogs:
http://www.frogforum.net/aquatic-cla...-right-me.html

----------


## Pekams

Thank you very much! Your reply is pretty helpful!

----------


## Pekams

Thank you very much! Your reply is pretty helpful!


> Hi and welcome to Frog Forum! check out this link for information on African dwarf frogs:
> http://www.frogforum.net/aquatic-cla...-right-me.html

----------


## Christine

Welcome!  I love African Dwarf Frogs and currently have two females and two males.  The males have a unique buzzing call to their mate!  The eggs are so tiny!  I would recommend them!

----------



----------


## kadibrew

I have a pair of African Dwarf frogs.  I have had them for over a year now.  I keep them in a clean 2 gallon tank, using only room temperature spring water.  They have produced hundreds of eggs but so far I am batting 0 on keeping them more than 4 months.  I had one little guy 'Kermit' who became an adorable little frog but a month later he turned up dead one morning.  If anyone has any knowledge on how to take care of the eggs, please share with me.  I now have one tadpole who seems to be doing pretty well.  I took him out of a bowl that had 2 other tadpoles because he seems the healthiest.  now I have him in one bowl, his 2 siblings that survived out the eggs in another.  I also have 2 bowls with tadpoles that are about 2 weeks old.  Then this morning I scooped out about 10 more new eggs.  I so want to get frogs out of these babies but for some reason it just isn't working.  Any ideas?  Thanks.  kay

----------



----------


## PattiWTF

We have a pair as office pets at work. They are very easy to care for and great to watch! Our patients love them. Thelma and Louie are a big hit! Just get to know them before picking gender specific names, it was Thelma and Louise.

----------


## artgirl77

i love these guys...im sad when i see the tiny containers they are sold with...the people telling buyers they will live for years in less than a pot of water....anyway i recommend them as i have three now. but have been happy to have raised tadpoles to froglets. around 9..sadly i went to college and they were poisioned with a fish chemical by my mother...yes im still heart broken and mad....

anyway..i have two males and one female...they are not easy to keep the babies going...as they amit a chemical if there are too many tads in one tank. the water has to be clean, i fed them fish brine 4 -5 times daily, i had to use coffe filters to rinse the brine shrimp (salt) i didnt put any rocks or anything since i was cleaning the tank everyday...i used a turkey baster to collect the eggs and move the tads around....leaving the eggs with mom and dad they eat them....in its simple form...not for faint of heart almost a full time job...out of 19 babies i raised 5 into full frogs...rest in peace fartina (mom and my first frog), jim jim (dad and my second frog),urve, and polaroid the kids......the others are still happy in tanks of my friends...



if they have the right amount of space and are a good temp..they are fed well, not with fish who steal their food....they can be awasome little pets. good luck if you choose them...when i get a new frog i read everything i can, but be careful some of the info is misleading....pretty much anything i was told at a big chain pet store has been awful.

----------


## mafoo

o there awesome! i got 2 african dwarf frogs and they eat right off of my hand and they live with my beta fish. very easy to keep, there active, and not messy at all. id say a dwarf frog is the best aquatic animal u can get for a begginer cause there so easy and fun. gl with the frogs!!!

----------

